# Money transfer



## chandon (Apr 24, 2015)

Looking to buy a villa in pinoso area of Spain. Could anybody who has relocated to Spain give me the best and safest way to transfer money, have done so much homework on the subject my mind is starting to spin!!!!!
We have flown out twice now to look with agents, but I was reading a posting that suggested that there were only a couple of reputable agents, any suggestions? Also suggestions for a good solicitor would be appreciated even though homework has been done it is always helpfully from people who have gone through the process of re-locating. Many thanks.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I use a currency dealer in London to transfer my cash to my Spanish bank account, have a look at the link. There are others all about the same though,

Foreign Money & Currency Exchange Services, Euro Exchange, UK Currency Converter :: SmartCurrencyExchange.com


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We use Currency Fair:

Send Money Abroad Online | CurrencyFair P2P International Money Transfers

They are definitely the best we've found in 15 years.

Regarding help with other matters; you need to say where in Spain you are going to need a solicitor etc before anyone can help.

Good Luck


----------



## chandon (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you Country Boy,
We are looking inland around the Pinoso area, Alicante.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Transfers via Currency Fair seem to have got even faster. I exchanged and transferred just after 2pm today as the exchange rate was on the up, and the money had arrived in my Spanish account by 5.30 pm. I don't think I've ever had one go through that fast before, and for only €3 standard transfer fee I'm even more impressed by them now.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

chandon said:


> Thank you Country Boy,
> We are looking inland around the Pinoso area, Alicante.


I have used Oscar Ricor in Alicante a couple of times. He speaks excellent English and his fees are reasonable. Ricor Abogados -


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Transfers via Currency Fair seem to have got even faster. I exchanged and transferred just after 2pm today as the exchange rate was on the up, and the money had arrived in my Spanish account by 5.30 pm. I don't think I've ever had one go through that fast before, and for only €3 standard transfer fee I'm even more impressed by them now.


I also took advantage of the rise in the pound. Ordered the transfer of GBP 1,000 with TransferWise yesterday at about 5pm and the cash arrived in my Spanish account before lunchtime today. The rate was 1.3824 and I was charged a fee of GBP 4.98. Just to think how much the banks ripped me off in the early days!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> I also took advantage of the rise in the pound. Ordered the transfer of GBP 1,000 with TransferWise yesterday at about 5pm and the cash arrived in my Spanish account before lunchtime today. The rate was 1.3824 and I was charged a fee of GBP 4.98. Just to think how much the banks ripped me off in the early days!


I know, I was too timid to use one of these firms for a few years and I could kick myself now when I think of how much I paid my bank to transfer.


----------



## dalek44 (Nov 8, 2015)

chandon said:


> Looking to buy a villa in pinoso area of Spain. Could anybody who has relocated to Spain give me the best and safest way to transfer money, have done so much homework on the subject my mind is starting to spin!!!!!
> We have flown out twice now to look with agents, but I was reading a posting that suggested that there were only a couple of reputable agents, any suggestions? Also suggestions for a good solicitor would be appreciated even though homework has been done it is always helpfully from people who have gone through the process of re-locating. Many thanks.


Going through the same process myself.

You could try FXcompared.com they will give you the best price based on the amount you are sending and importantly will indicate whether the broker is regulated or not.


----------

